# Eclipse Editor verikal Spalten markieren/Kopieren



## takidoso (19. März 2008)

Hallo und Halli,
kann man eigetnlich mittlerweie auch spaltenweise Text in Eclpse markieren und kopieren? Das wäre wirklich ne tolle erleicherung, da ich Fragmente von Source Code, die untereinanderstehen aber vielleicht in einen anderen Kontext mitverwendet werden sollen nicht einzeln durch die Gegend schieben möchte. 

In Ultraedit ist dies vorbildlich möglich sowas vermisste ich bislang in Eclipse, gibt es da vergleichbares?

Ich benutze glücklicherweise seit einiger Zeit Eclipse 3.3 

Für Hinweise z.B. auf ein derartiges Plugin wäre ich sehr dankbar

Takidoso


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://dev.eclipse.org/newslists/news.eclipse.platform.swt/msg21700.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## takidoso (19. März 2008)

Na schön zu wissen, dass da etwas entwickelt wird


----------

